# Help!!! Accessory shop near Calais needed



## merpb (May 10, 2005)

We're in france, just outside of Calais, heading for Brittany and we need to find a good accessory shop quickly.
The plastic manifold that distributes the water around has sprung a leak and I need to replace it.
Does anyone know where I can get one? its 1 pipe in and 3 pipes out.
Thanks
Richard


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

There is a caravan/motorhome dealer just along the road from Auchan at Coquelles. No Idea how the holidays will affect opening.
Gerry


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

when mine split on my old hymer i couldnt buy one so i bought two plastic y pieces, one in 2 out then one of the two in and two out hope you follow that. you should be able to get them at any caravan shop good luck, ps possibly a bricolage


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

sideways said:


> when mine split on my old hymer i couldnt buy one so i bought two plastic y pieces, one in 2 out then one of the two in and two out hope you follow that. you should be able to get them at any caravan shop good luck, ps possibly a bricolage


I have said Y pieces But not sure how I could get them to you?

As Mentioned

Mr. Brico or Bricolage type stores would be best.

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*look out for*

Look out for something like this

And some jubilee clips


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

As suggested by another poster Calais Caravanes on the left on the road to Coquelles just before Auchan.

I think they will be open in the morning. 

We needed a quick repair on our Fridge earlier this year and they were very good and also had the part needed in stock.


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

From memory there is also a motorhome repair shop and dealers about a mile or so along the coast road heading from Calais aire out towards Sangatte, it is on the left hand side as you go out.

RD


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Leroy Merlin*

Hi,
May be the same one as GerryD suggested but Leroy Merlin at Coquelles may have what you need.

There is also a link to similar shops as well.

Leroy Merlin

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## merpb (May 10, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your help, especially Sideways, I made the temporary repair and all was fine. 
Now the question is, where can I get a replacement?
I've attached a photo of the original, does anyone know where I can get 1 from in the UK.
Thanks


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

GerryD said:


> There is a caravan/motorhome dealer just along the road from Auchan at Coquelles. No Idea how the holidays will affect opening.
> Gerry


The road is "Avenue roger salengro"...........Good luck.


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*help accessory shop near calais*

there is a large motorhome dealer on the duel carriage way just before the hypermarket on your way out of bologne if you are heading towards le touquet near le portel, they have a large accessory shop well stocked


----------

